# Berceuse for Violin, Cello and Piano



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

This is the third movement of my sonata for violin, cello and piano. It's a Berceuse; which is french for lullaby. I composed it while my wife was pregnant, for our child.

It's a theme and variations. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2019)

Without being negative, I found your Lullaby to be very nice pastiche indeed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2019)

Dear Arnerich, may I ask you a few questions?
I have checked out your website and I must say you certainly know how to compose in a given style; I applaud you for that without reservation!
I am curious to know why you write in an older style. Is it because you feel you have something new to say in that style?
Do you have some examples of your work that are in a more "original voice", if I can put it that way?
What motivates you to compose in the way you do?
May I also ask (and this may appear negative, but it it is not meant so), if you were to submit these pieces you have written as part of a portfolio submitted to a conservatoire for a MMus or PhD in composition, do you think your creative work would convince the selection jury?


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

TalkingHead said:


> Dear Arnerich, may I ask you a few questions?
> I have checked out your website and I must say you certainly know how to compose in a given style; I applaud you for that without reservation!
> I am curious to know why you write in an older style. Is it because you feel you have something new to say in that style?
> Do you have some examples of your work that are in a more "original voice", if I can put it that way?
> ...


Thanks for the questions TalkingHead. There's no other music I'd rather be composing. Where ever the creative spirit goes I follow. I don't stand in it's way. I don't over complicate the process, I simply compose whatever I feel inspired to.

How people interpret my work is subject to the listener. People at the premier loved the piece and the musicians enjoyed playing it. But most importantly my wife enjoys it and I loved composing it.

How my music is regarded 100 years from now doesn't make any difference to me, I'll be dead! And needless to say, I've never composed music expecting to impress a panel of Phd judges.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2019)

arnerich said:


> Thanks for the questions TalkingHead. There's no other music I'd rather be composing. Where ever the creative spirit goes I follow. I don't stand in it's way. I don't over complicate the process, I simply compose whatever I feel inspired to.
> 
> How people interpret my work is subject to the listener. People at the premier loved the piece and the musicians enjoyed playing it. But most importantly my wife enjoys it and I loved composing it.
> 
> How my music is regarded 100 years from now doesn't make any difference to me, I'll be dead! And needless to say, I've never composed music expecting to impress a panel of Phd judges.


Fair enough. Thanks for replying!


----------

